# Where, when, why?



## x__amour

Just a spin off of Amy's thread, lol. Just curious at what age did you lose your virginity, where did you lose it and why? Feel free to explain. :flow:


----------



## x__amour

I was 17, OH was 15. We had been dating for a little over 2 months. We had just decided it was time, kwim? It was both our first time and very romantic. It was in my bed and he told his mom he was helping at a "wrestling match" but he was with me. ;) I will definitely never forget. :D


----------



## vinteenage

I was 15, OH was 17. On his living room couch. :blush: We had been dating almost a year and felt ready.


----------



## rainbows_x

I was 15, he was 16. He was my best friend at the time and we still talk now.


----------



## Abblebubba

I was just 13 and he was 13, we had sex in a field round the back of his house
Romantic? hmm... not quite :haha:


AbbeyLeighhh 
:flow:


----------



## annawrigley

Rofl @ 12 :lol:

I had my first 'experience' at 13 (i realised I just rofled at 12 but ITS DIFFERENT), i was defo too young to sleep with him so im really glad i didnt, then i had boyfriends but i never slept with them cos i didnt feel ready, my friends would always make fun of me but still im glad i didnt cos none of them lasted. Then i met FOB when I was 16, we'd been together 6 days (which for some reason I thought was a long time and I'd held out not sleeping with him for ages :dohh:), I was fucked, we were at a party and I got drunk and puked everywhere so he said he'd take me home, well yeah he took me home ;) I didnt realise what was happening for ages LOL. Then we did it the day after which lasted like 2 hours, i think he was trying to show off or something but it was just really boring. :shrug:

He's still the only 1 I've been with ;)


----------



## stephx

annawrigley said:


> Rofl @ 12 :lol:
> 
> I had my first 'experience' at 13 (i realised I just rofled at 12 but ITS DIFFERENT), i was defo too young to sleep with him so im really glad i didnt, then i had boyfriends but i never slept with them cos i didnt feel ready, my friends would always make fun of me but still im glad i didnt cos none of them lasted. Then i met FOB when I was 16, we'd been together 6 days (which for some reason I thought was a long time and I'd held out not sleeping with him for ages :dohh:), I was fucked, we were at a party and I got drunk and puked everywhere so he said he'd take me home, well yeah he took me home ;) I didnt realise what was happening for ages LOL. *Then we did it the day after which lasted like 2 hours, i think he was trying to show off or something but it was just really boring. *
> 
> He's still the only 1 I've been with ;)

:rofl:


----------



## _laura

15, I was horrendously drunk! And it was really bad! Honestly think of the worst sex youve had and times that by 10.
I find it hilarious. :haha:
Edit: it was at his place.


----------



## amygwen

I was 16 years old and my boyfriend at the time was 24 yrs old! We did at his apartment and because we were in a relationship, I thought I loved him LOOOOOOL!


----------



## stephx

I was 16. It was in his car, definatly not in love, it actually makes me feel ill thinking about it. I met OH a few months later and it's my biggest regret I didn't wait for him x


----------



## AriannasMama

I was 17 and he was 21, just did it in my bed, nothing exciting and romantic lol, we dated for about 2 years on and off, then he went to jail on drug/weapon related charges and I never heard from him again. Learned a lesson there, don't date thugs! Their bad boy-ness may be hot but in the end its not.

:haha:


----------



## xgem27x

Both 16, my bed, and because I knew he was the one (even though we'd only been together 3 months) ...but I guess I judged right, he is the one :kiss:


----------



## imaginary8x

I was 16 he was 17, both our 1st time. =] in his bed and well we aren't together anymore.


----------



## Mellie1988

Wheres the im a virgin option?? :haha: 

I was 15 and it was with my first ever proper boyfriend, he was 19 at the time, we had been going out for 6 months, sweet really that he waited so long, he was a gd guy, just a shame he was such a looser haha :( I dated him for a year and 2 days then dumped him lol...oops! and we did it on his bedroom floor because his bed started squeaking :rofl: I remember shaking uncontrollably, so embarrassing! Was sooo nervous though...and not what I imagined it to be like..hurt like hell...lol! 

X


----------



## Char.due.jan

In a car at 16, I so wish I would've waited.


----------



## lizardbreath

I was 16 he was 18 we had been dating a month there was a snow storm and I was stuck at his place we had already napped watched a movie played cards . seemed like something to do. Bad Bad Bad decision. not only did it last less the 2 minutes but we broke up a month later because I "pushed" him to have sex when he wasnt ready.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm still a virgin! lol no 13! it was awful


----------



## Desi's_lost

I had a strict 'pants' rule till i was 17 :haha: and a half! then I met Roy through my slut of a friend Kendra (bad idea) and i dunno..i met him then wanted him i guess but he was leaving the navy and going back to texas and wouldnt take me unless i was pregnant. so I had sex with him in the back of his truck in a commuter parking lot lmao. was pretty awful. but then again sex isnt really my thing so it might have just been me. needless to say not my proudest moment. funniest part of the story is Kendra was jealous i slept with him. :haha:


----------



## Burchy314

I was 16. He was 18. It was January 3rd to be exact. He was the first guy I ever did basically everything with. Before him it was just kissing and maybe my shirt off, MAYBE! Lol. I am gad I waited for him, but he is upset he didn't wait for me. He lost his virginty at 12.

We were at his house, in his room, on his bed lol. Like always. We were making out and randomly I just felt ready! He wasn' expecting anything because I told him that it was going to be a few years before I felt ready hahaha. Anyways I looked at him and was like "Why are my pants still on!?" You should have seen his face!!!! He looked like a little boy on Christmas morning. He was like "really? wait no your kidding arent you? wait really? are you serious!?" I said yes and things started happening but every 2 seconds he kept asking if I was sure. It was so cute lol. We ended up doing it 5 times that day lol! He was a happy camper!!!!

Oh and we were dating officially for almost 2 months when it happend. BUT before then we were on and off for like 2-3 years. We "talked" for awhile, then dated, but a week after we started dating he had to disappear lol. (he was in foster care and they were trying to send him away until he was 21 so he ran away and hid for 6 months until he was 18 and get out of foster care) Well during those 6 months I had no contact with him so I thought we were broken up so I had a different boyfriend. Thats why I say we started officially dating when he got back from that lol.

EDIT: Ha sorry for the life story...I just like talking about me and Chris and our past :blush:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Burchy314 said:


> I was 16. He was 18. It was January 3rd to be exact.
> 
> We were at his house, in his room, on his bed lol. Like always. We were making out and randomly I just felt ready! He wasn' expecting anything because I told him that it was going to be a few years before I felt ready hahaha. Anyways I looked at him and was like "Why are my pants still on!?" You should have seen his face!!!! He looked like a little boy on Christmas morning. He was like "really? wait no your kidding arent you? wait really? are you serious!?" I said yes and things started happening but every 2 seconds he kept asking if I was sure. It was so cute lol. We ended up doing it 5 times that day lol! He was a happy camper!!!!

:haha:


----------



## lauram_92

urr, i was 13.. but it was with a boy who has no idea what he was doing.. he was 16 i think? :dohh: what a waste of five minutes. :haha:

so i'd probably say more 14ish.. when i was in an affair with a 23 year old :dohh: i voted 13 though.


----------



## AbbyDBrown

I was 16 it was with a friend's guy friend because of peer pressure. I wish I would of waited but that wouldn't matter now.


----------



## BrEeZeY

i was 16 he was 15 but he wasnt a bf he was stalking me and harassing me and i was stupid enough to put myself in a position of being left alone with him and he forced him self on me so it wasnt by choice :(


----------



## heather92

Woot I'm average lol. I'd just turned sixteen. He was definitely not the one, but he was available and it sounded like fun. :dohh: We'd been friends since we were kids, but since then he's turned into a total creep. :shrug: It was fun. :blush:


----------



## sarah0108

15, in my bed :rofl: ill say no more!! we werent even together at the time :dohh: it was with my OH though ;) x


----------



## Leah_xx

I was 16 and he was almost 17. 
It was at my house in my room. My little brother walked in on us. :hehe:
told him i was getting a shoulder massage.
From the front. lol


----------



## Burchy314

Omg leah that's great!!! How old was your brother?


----------



## 112110

I was 16, he was 17 in his bed. "If you really love me you will, if not I can't be with you" we had been together for 7 months, and he had been cheating on me the entire time :finger::finger::finger::thumbup:

(fob & only guy I've been with)


----------



## Bumblebee20

x__amour said:


> Just a spin off of Amy's thread, lol. Just curious at what age did you lose your virginity, where did you lose it and why? Feel free to explain. :flow:

I met a boy at school we went out since we started high school till i had finished(11 years old till we were both 15) we went out for 4 years on and off.

There was always something between us thats kept pulling us together and he became my first love lol.

When we were 15 we decided we wanted to do it lol and it wasnt just a spare of the moment thing we did talk about doing it and also using protection. 

It was at his house one night.

We still speak now and then but we have both moved on from the high school love lol.


----------



## KaceysMummy

I was 17, he was 20...
It was after a party at his.
Still with him now :) xx


----------



## Marlarky

I was 15, he was 15, it was horrible. I was so drunk and friends ended up breking into the room and taking pics and I couldnt get up or get dressed fast enough I was so drunk. We were dating for a whole month, and we ended up dating 14months. I hate that kid now.


----------



## LoisP

I was 14, he was 16. He was my boyfriend and I thought I loved him. It was on a mattress on his bedroom floor (he didn't have a proper bed at the times :dohh:) Classy, huh? ;)


----------



## Neferet

I was 15. In my bedroom. Not sure why. It was nothing special.


----------



## LauraBee

February 18th 2008, between 11:45am and 12:00pm in my crush's bed because after two years of fancying each other, it was bound to happen even though we were never smart enough to actually get together.

*I was fourteen and a half, he was almost fifteen. The way I recall it, we both wanted it. He told his mother I forced him (mama's boy)... The next day he said he was still in love with my best friend of the time (she's actually managed to fuck me over a lot since then so I wouldn't be surprised if she'd done something to prompt that decision) after a while, he kept trying to get with me saying he made a mistake and he was just scared of losing me or something (funnily enough,the exact same thing FOB says when he wants back). Nothing ever happened between us again because it sparked a very weird next couple of years of my life. Last time I heard from him, I was seeing FOB and told him to just give up 'cos it was becoming pathetic.

It could have gone a lot better, and unfortunately I ended up heartbroken and the entire school found out about it, but I regret nothing :)

_Edited some more detail in there._


----------



## abbSTAR

ugh! It was HORRIBLE, i wasn't drunk or anything it just happend then I was left heart broken :cry: prick :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I was 14, & he was 14. We had been dating for over a year & felt ready & we thought we were in LOOOOOVVEEEE ... lol not. It was in his bed at his mom's house .. SO wish I would have waited, because hubby gave me his virginity & I couldn't return the favor :nope:


----------



## Hotbump

i was 17 and he was 24 (OH) he kept saying that i didnt love him blah blah blah so i finally gave in dont regrett it but which i had waited until I was ready kwim?


----------



## wishuwerehere

We were both 18 and it was a one night stand...but knew what I was getting into, I don't regret it at all. It was the way I wanted to do it :shrug:


----------



## leoniebabey

14
in a feild
ummm im not entirely sure why ? i had a bit of a 'funky' stage where i'd go out and do ridiculous things eeeeek he was 17 i think

ETA: the ridiculous things werent all to do with sex btw just to clear that up! they ranged frmo alot of things :|


----------



## Tanara

_I was 14, He was 17. We had been dating a couple months i dont remember quite how long. His parents where gone for a week, so we just decided to do it (funny thing was our two bestfriends slept together for the first time together in a different room at the same time LOL) It wasnt overly romantic, but he was sweet about it, we did it alot that week. 

I still talk to him once in a while, he has two kids and is engaged. I ended it after I found out he was poking holes in the condoms because i wasnt ready to have a baby (little did i know a few months after that i got pregnant with my son, and sometimes i still regret it not being his because we were great together, i just couldnt handle the intensity of the situation) _


----------



## bbyno1

I was 16 years old. It was with my current bf in my mums bed :/
Basically she gave us her bedroom for a month (long story) so it was sort of like our bed for that period of time lol


----------



## Nora97

I was 14, he was 17.


----------



## wanaBmummy

I was 18 he was 17. It was at my house in my bedroom. We'd been together about 2 months. It was great, he was so attentive to me and kept making sure i was ok. He was very suprised when i said i wanted to whilst making out. 

He's now my husband :D x


----------



## x__amour

Hello old thread. :haha:


----------



## rileybaby

i was 14 and he was 17.. tooooo young when i think about it now.:nope:


----------



## Mii

15 almost 16 (he was 15) it was at his house in his head. :shrug: honestly my first time ment nothing to me which kind of makes me sad but ah well. Stuff happens.


----------



## annawrigley

Mii said:


> 15 almost 16 (he was 15) it was at his house in his head. :shrug: honestly my first time ment nothing to me which kind of makes me sad but ah well. Stuff happens.

In his head? Um, that doesn't count. :haha:


----------



## JadeBaby75

I was 16 I think he was 18. He was basically the walking STD of the school! I had a few to many drinks and he took me upstairs. I passed out in the middle of it and he got scared. Carried me and my friend to her car and left us there. Truley, it was the worst expirience of my life!


----------



## Hotbump

Anna I thought the same thing! :lol:


----------



## deafgal

18 years old and he was 25. It was in his parent's basement as they were gone and he still lived with him. He turned out to be a terrible jerk.


----------



## Hotbump

I forgot to say where :dohh: It was in my bedroom that is almost next to my parents room the bathroom seperates both room :lol: Around midnight he sneaked in my room thru my window :rofl:


----------



## emyandpotato

I was 15 and it was in a field on Halloween and just wanted to get the whole losing it thing over with. Was horrible.


----------



## Julymom2be

I was 17 and he was 16. My first time, his not. He made it very special taking his time and all. Also, His brother and sister started banging on the door, but they stopped and left us alone. Oh and he went to take my pants off and fell on the floor in the process, ha :haha:


----------



## missZOEEx

I was 16. OH was 20. It was in my bed just after he'd moved in with me.. we're still together. He's my bestfriend & I'm so glad that I waited for him. :)

x


----------



## Mii

annawrigley said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> 15 almost 16 (he was 15) it was at his house in his head. :shrug: honestly my first time ment nothing to me which kind of makes me sad but ah well. Stuff happens.
> 
> In his head? Um, that doesn't count. :haha:Click to expand...

:dohh: I ment in his bed lmao :haha:


----------



## Bexxx

With OH, I was 15. In his single bed. Lasted 90 mins for the love of god. I thought it would never end :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

Mii said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mii said:
> 
> 
> 15 almost 16 (he was 15) it was at his house in his head. :shrug: honestly my first time ment nothing to me which kind of makes me sad but ah well. Stuff happens.
> 
> In his head? Um, that doesn't count. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: I ment in his bed lmao :haha:Click to expand...

Suuuure :winkwink:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I was coming up to 17 (4 months off) and OH at the time was 20 (both virgins). We had been together for 2 years prior. We wanted our first time to be special, we were trying to wait until valentines day but the moment came earlier than that. So we both lost our virginity on 13th Febuary 2008. At his Uni accomidation :)


----------



## 10.11.12

We were both 16 and he was one of my best friends. We had been dating since we were fourteen and had grown up together. My parents and his were friends and his family had a party and we just kind of snuck off together and did it. I'm really glad it was with him because we knew each other so well. We're still friends and he's currently living in Africa volunteering with the red cross.


----------



## we can't wait

I was 17, DH was 19. It was at his house, in his bed. We'd been together for about 2.5 months & just ready. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMamma

fourteen really drunk in a tent with a big black guy :shock:
we started dating afterwards [because i thought that was the right thing to do :dohh:] and he was the first guy who ever came to my house to pick me up...my poor mother :haha:


----------



## MissMamma

...okay i feel like a WHORE!


----------



## mayb_baby

I was 15 with FOB he was 16, I wanted to he was scared and held off for weeks we had been together 9months and when we did it was on his lil bros couch :blush:


----------



## Mii

annawrigley said:


> Mii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mii said:
> 
> 
> 15 almost 16 (he was 15) it was at his house in his head. :shrug: honestly my first time ment nothing to me which kind of makes me sad but ah well. Stuff happens.
> 
> In his head? Um, that doesn't count. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: I ment in his bed lmao :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Suuuure :winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha your right :winkwink::haha: I never lost it. Im the virgin mary :rofl:


----------



## 17thy

:/


----------



## lb

We were both 16 and it felt so right. :p

Oh, it was in the back of his jeep. Classy.


----------



## nicolefx

No baby yet but just doing my nosy in here :haha:. I was 16 and OH was about 21, we had been together about 5 months and I done it because I felt ready to, it most definately wasn't his first time - I was sooo nervous but even though it was painful and I bled after it he was very gentle and caring (a side I hadn't really seen of him before). Wasn't the worst choice in the world seeing as hes still the only guy i've slept with/done anything sexual with and we're coming up for 3 years together, having a little boy and been living together for about a year - i've made worse choices LOL! I remember the first time I enjoyed it (3rd time) more than I do my actual first time :dohh:. x

ETA: It was in his bed - the same one i'm in just now LOL


----------



## cammy

Abblebubba said:


> I was just 13 and he was 13, we had sex in a field round the back of his house
> Romantic? hmm... not quite :haha:
> 
> 
> AbbeyLeighhh
> :flow:

same with me except i was 15 and I'm not sure why i did it, pressured into it.


----------



## Becca xo

*I was 14 when I lost my virginity, it was with my first proper boyfriend at the time, he was 17 though and he had been with people before, I did feel like I wanted to do it but was petrified at the same time, looking back I wish I waited a little bit. He wasn't the only person I have been intimate with but that is all part of being a teenager and growing up I guess.*


----------



## Leopard

I was 15, it was September at around 6pm and why? Because I was bored of being a virgin :haha: It was at a friends place, 4 of our mates were asleep on the bed so we had to take it to the floor :rofl:


----------



## JLJH

I lost it at 14, OH was 15. Behind a abandoned werehouse. +Half because we were drunk, and half because the first time we tired it was awkward and we decided not to. :L I think it lifted the pressure off him tbh. D; :L


----------



## TaraxSophia

My first 'experience' was at 14 when i messed around with this boy from school who was 16, we did everything but sex...kinda wished i hadnt....But my first time was really special, it was with my OH who is the FOB, we were about 6 months into our relationship and we just felt ready :) it lasted for agess tho as we were going slowly. Oh and it was in his bed (his parents were out) :phew: we didnt use contraception and i got pregnant with Sophia then and there! woops. I was 16 sorry forgot to say :blush:


----------



## trinaestella

I was 17 and my boyfriend was 15, shannon you've just made me feel better.. I felt like a pedo but I liked him a lot and I thought he liked me a lot too, turns out he was just using me although we were dating :dohh:

Lost it at his house, and that's all there is to it really..was an amazing experience though, so no regrets :flower:


----------



## Sabine87

I was 14 he was 19


----------



## kittycat18

Sabine87 said:


> I was 14 he was 19

Why have you revived 3 old threads this morning that are over a year old? :shrug:


----------



## BabyWright

I was 15 and my OH was 19, happened on Friday 13th Feb 2009... How do I remember that?!? I'm normally very superstitious and didn't realise the date until after it happened! And it was the night a good friend of ours was killed by a police officer (although that happened at 1am on valentines day, being the reason we now don't do valentines day!) I had been with my 2 1/2 months, and I knew I loved him, but being older, I wasn't his first :( so we were laying in bed at his, he went to the loo (I told him to take his phone!) and I text him telling him I was ready! Then when he came back to the room he asked if I was sure, bless him, he was so nice about it! he's still my OH, and the daddy to my son, been together 3 years 8 months, we're engaged and I love him so much, so I know I got it right loosing my virginity to him :)


----------



## BabyWright

Haha, and iv now just seen how old this thread it oppps :dohh:


----------



## 060509.x

I voted ages ago, but apparently didn't comment *at least I can't find it* so I feel like it now :haha:

We were both 16, we were both virgins, we'd been together for almost 4 months. I wanted to wait until his birthday, but one night we were just like 'shall we? hmm' so we did! It didn't last that long though because I wasn't on any form of birth control and seeing as we weren't prepared no condoms! :haha: So we stopped, else Alice would probably be 3 years old, and probably not even Alice!


----------



## beanzz

lol

all I'm saying is 14 & the guy went to jail thankfully.


----------



## flutterbaby

x__amour said:


> Just a spin off of Amy's thread, lol. Just curious at what age did you lose your virginity, where did you lose it and why? Feel free to explain. :flow:

15 his bed because im a dumb ass:haha:


----------



## Linzi_x

i was 14 and he had just turned 15, in his bed. he pressured me into it "if you don't do it, you don't love me", all that crap, i gave in, worst mistake of my life, 2 days later he ended it. i still hold the grudge ;)


----------



## Luvmy3monkeys

I was 15 and he was 18. He was going off to basic training for the us army and I knew I wouldn't see him for a long time and we were in love so we did it at my house just shortly before he left.


----------



## mybbyboo

Ohh god it was with FOB in my friends bed, i was extremely drunk and he was basically just trying to get some. I think i was 15 and he was 17.... 
What a mistake,, after that it was like he thought i wanted to have sex thirty times a day!! No thanks.

I remember thinking what i was gonna eat for dinner that night!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I had just turned sixteen, just wanted to get it over and done with, i didn't really have any feelings for my then-boyfriend and it was nothing special. I really wasn't ready and didn't enjoy it at all, i just did it because it seemed like everyone else was having sex and I wanted to fit in lol. 

I so wish I'd waited or my current OH! Ah well, he's the only one I've enjoyed sex with I suppose. :) xx


----------



## X__Kimberly

I was 16, He was 20... I don't want go into why cause it's a painful memories..

and it was in his truck... Worst mistake in my life!


----------



## Radiance

I was 15 and OH was 17 
It was our prom night (no drinking involved) and my first time!
We have now been together 4 years :)


----------



## Anne98

I was 13, he was 19. iIn a car


----------



## fl00b

a few days off my 17th birthday... on an airbed in his living room :dohh:
we was going to the beach for his mom's birthday the next day and i slept over the night, we gradually stripped off cos it was "too hot" and then yeah, it just happened :blush:


----------



## Mummy2B21

I was 15 he had just turnt 16 we were good friends had same group of friends i see him around now and then he has 3 boys now and still with the girl he got with after me (a right down grade chavvy girl but shes nice i met them in the pub few years back) If we met again now we'd chat like old friends again no bad feelings towards eachother which is nice.


----------



## Hannah :)

I was 14 and he was 16.
Id had boyfriends before but he was my first proper boyfriend and we we're totally in love :) It was on valentines night so that was nice.
I don't regret it at all and i was ready.
Now having daughters of my own i cringe abit at the fact i was 14 but i really felt i was ready!
We broke up when i was 17, he was a great friend and we still speak now, now and again but in the last year of our relationship he wasnt a great boyfriend.

x


----------



## Harli

I was 14, he was 16. We were at his house, and on his bed. It wasn't really anything too romantic, we were both just kinda horny at the same time, so ... ta daaa. Also was how Azia came to be. :blush:


----------



## MacyClara

I was 15 and my OH/FOB was 16 and it was the first time for both of us. We'd been dating for over a year and felt ready. Looking back it was so ridiculously Juvenal (his bed and we kicked his younger brother out and I went to the school nurse "sick" so I could take condoms). At the time it felt sooooo grown up and romantic. I remember being bored! but we've been together for 6 years now and married for 3 so I guess we did something right.


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

a couple weeks before i turned 14 , november 21st 2008, around 5:25pm .. i was with him for 3 months like an idiot i decided to give him my virginity ... in my house , in the guest room :haha: 

afterwords he dumped me and told me i was adrive through .. :cry: broke my heart but when i see him now (he works at mcdonalds by my house) i boss him around on my order .. lol


----------



## TessyBell

I was 18 and DF was 19! It was at our place and we were TTC'ing Rachael Lea and then I fell pregnant with her!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I was 13, OH was 15. had been together 5 months and it was in my bedroom while my parents were downstairs :O!


----------



## GirlRacer

I was 16, so was OH. We'd been seeing each other for a while and kissing led to another thing :) I felt more than ready and we were just at my house chilling in my room. I was already on the pill for heavy periods and we still used a condom to be super safe :thumbsup: lol x


----------



## Amy1992x

I was 15 (turning 16 3 months after), he was 17, in my bedroom, we had been dating for about a month and i just felt asif i was ready :) 4 & half years down the line we have a beautiful baby boy :flower:


----------

